# Bear Siren



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/compound/siren

I just saw it... looks nice...

I love that company's are really starting to include women hunters in the market.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I have the Bear Attack. My daughter has the Homewrecker got it last year for her. However I am a bit disappointed I thought about upgrading this for her from the homewrecker to the siren however her draw is currently 27 and the homewrecker goes to 28. The siren only goes to 27 so if she grows anymore that wouldn't be practical. I don't care for the homewrecker for me cause I don't like the 6 inch brace height I like my 7 inch. However I may look into the siren for myself as I am only a 25 inch draw and the brace height on it is 6 3/4. It would be a bit smaller and lighter than the attack. I'll have to check with my local Bear dealer to see if I can shoot one and compare it to what I have now.


----------

